# Custom Built Mini-ITX Xbox 360 HTPC



## Semedar

Awesome!







I'm subbed


----------



## void

Very cool mod, can't wait to see how it all comes together.


----------



## awil95

OK guys so today this is what i got done.

1. Got the USB ports in place with double sided tape and hot glue. (Does not need to be pretty because no body will ever see the inside.)
2. I found the perfect spot in which the front panel button presses down and used a surface mount push button as the power switch.
3. Took a surface mount LED i had laying around and taped it into place for the power LED.
4. Tested the position of LED and Power button by hooking it up to my computer. I also cleaned up the wires on the front with aluminum tape.

Pics: (i will make these smaller in the forum, just click on them to see the whole thing.)


----------



## ViSioNx

Nice build . Love the concept of these


----------



## awil95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViSioNx*
> 
> Nice build . Love the concept of these


Thanks! I thought it would be a great learning experience as it is a project for a Computer Repair/Cisco Networking class i am taking at my High School. Reason i still don't have main components yet is because my dad said he would buy them since it is for school... but he has yet to make that purchase so i shall nag him about it tonight. I hope the motherboard and PSU placement fits perfectly as i have planned as i have researched lots of dimensions on the MOBO and PSU and i have draw up designs actually in the case with a ruler and pencil. as you can tell from one of the first pics in the build.


----------



## ViSioNx

Nice. If all else fails it would be cool if the psu would fit in the original power brick.. Just an idea. or maybe i have seen it some where









Will you be "modding the case in any way except for the fan hole?


----------



## awil95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViSioNx*
> 
> Nice. If all else fails it would be cool if the psu would fit in the original power brick.. Just an idea. or maybe i have seen it some where
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you be "modding the case in any way except for the fan hole?


only other part of the case I modded is the window. Oh also I just ordered the parts last night from newegg. So they will either be here Saturday or Monday. Yay!


----------



## awil95

Hey guys my stuff from newegg wont be here until Monday or Tuesday so no updates until then.


----------



## awil95

Hey guys so today i found I have a new love for something... JB Weld. Everywhere in the case that i used hotglue i replaced with JB Weld. Oh i also painted the xbox casing today a flat textured black color. Here are my pics of today's work: (Click on them for bigger pics)

Painting.

All the Painted Parts. I also put fabric feet on the bottom of case.

Switch and LEDs. LED on the left is red for HDD activity, LED on the right is white for power.

JB Welded the USB port.

Cable management.

Tubes of JB Weld.

Sorry for low light pic only way to see the *********** LED and the red HDD activity LED.


----------



## awil95

This is where the hard drive will hopefully go.


----------



## ViSioNx

Looking good. i went with flat black on mine aswell. You can check the linky in mah sig if ya want...


----------



## awil95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViSioNx*
> 
> Looking good. i went with flat black on mine aswell. You can check the linky in mah sig if ya want...


I'm currently soldering and hot gluing the LEDs on the inside of the Windows will post pics when done. I'm on my mobile right now. Once I'm on my pc later ill check out your xbox pics. Thanks for following my build! Oh ps parts will be in tomorrow


----------



## awil95

Here is my progress today. All i did was solder up and hot glue down LEDs for the side window.

(Again click on the pics for larger version)






Some pics of the case final finished:



Now all i need is the motherboard, CPU, and Power Supply which will come from UPS tomorrow. My friend is giving me 4GB of DDR3 so big THANKS to him!!


----------



## NewHighScore

subbed! cant wait to see how this turns out. I have something similar planned out.


----------



## ViSioNx

Thought about adding one of those small Temp probes in it? Would be a nice extra touch. I want one for my build but budget is 0 atm lol. BTW what cpu cooler did you go with? or are you using a stock one? I thought about modding an old Heat pipe amd stock cooler for the "box" . Wanted to know what you got to fit in there?


----------



## awil95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViSioNx*
> 
> Thought about adding one of those small Temp probes in it? Would be a nice extra touch. I want one for my build but budget is 0 atm lol. BTW what cpu cooler did you go with? or are you using a stock one? I thought about modding an old Heat pipe amd stock cooler for the "box" . Wanted to know what you got to fit in there?


No I hadn't thought about adding a temp monitor but I think that would be a nice touch to the build. I will probably order one next week from frozenCPU. I believe they are only like $10 for the one I have seen before. I also would like to order a single fan controller. Or if anyone knows how to build one with a potentiometer from radio shack the info would be much appreciated! I do not remember what heat sinks I used... I believe they were just old stock AMD heatsinks. Can't wait to get home and get my UPS package today!!!! Hope to get this sucker running tonight.


----------



## ViSioNx

If you want a fan controller why not pick up something like THIS . You could probably do away with the bracket and mount anywhere.







Glad i could throw a few ideas in. Kind of seems right since I have planned the same thing for the same "case" just not the same concept hahahah. Waiting for updates....


----------



## awil95

OK Guys so this beast is now 95% complete as of 10:30 Eastern Time! Still some wires to clean up and a surprise at the end. I will just post all the pics and quit rambling. Please give me your guys' input i love reading what people have to say about my builds... good or bad.





Sorry for the big jump in progress between these pics. Forgot to take pics!











Fanless Intel Heatsink, also PSU is fanless. both are cooled by the single 120mm fan. The CPU Is running at 40Celsius under normal load

Can anyone guess what i will be using this for???


----------



## ViSioNx

NicE1 I smell a home made fan controller...


----------



## awil95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViSioNx*
> 
> NicE1 I smell a home made fan controller...


You sir would be correct!


----------



## awil95

Hey guys! got my my wireless mini keypad with trackpad today, will post pics of it later. also today i got the rig hooked up in my living room. the keypad works great! I am using it now to type this post. Will post pics once i get on my main rig later.


----------



## raiderxx

We will of course need to see a video of it working for awesomeness-sake.









Any chance of you fitting a slim DVD drive in there?


----------



## awil95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> We will of course need to see a video of it working for awesomeness-sake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance of you fitting a slim DVD drive in there?


ok will do. i shall take a video and upload to Youtube and post bavk here. also there is no possible way to fit a dvd drive. the hard drive replaces it.


----------



## ryandigweed

Looks good. Very good Idea for a build

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awil95*
> 
> ok will do. i shall take a video and upload to Youtube and post bavk here. also there is no possible way to fit a dvd drive. the hard drive replaces it.


couldn't you have modded the original hdd case that mounts on the top/end of the case and wired it in and left room for the dvd?


----------



## Mastiffman

Nice Build OP,

Curious... What happened to the Xbox 360 OEm parts? I have experince with that 3 ring Error...


----------



## Ryleh

Looks good but I would have opted towards using something like the Scythe Slip-stream (the slim ones) for the fan since it kinda kills it for me.


----------



## ProChargedLS2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*
> 
> Nice Build OP,
> Curious... What happened to the Xbox 360 OEm parts? I have experince with that 3 ring Error...


NUUUU DEY R MINE IF OP STIL HAS DEM pl0x.

But yes, I am building on of these next, and you can has my OEM parts cos I prolly don't need them xD


----------



## Psycho666

Nice system,
only downside (for me) is the fan on the side.
i shoved 2 smaller fans in the top of the case so the outside looks standard.
other than that....awesome build








and that window looks pretty awesome, might have to steal that idea for when i continue with my Project-X


----------

